

15 Candidates to Replace Steve Ballmer as Microsoft CEO - rbanffy
http://www.pcworld.com/article/228911/15_candidates_to_replace_steve_ballmer_as_microsoft_ceo.html

======
rbanffy
Bill Gates actually makes a bit of sense. After so many years of Ballmer, I
would expect the top two tiers of managers to be irreversibly damaged. Gates
would be the only one that could command respect enough to create a
significant behavior and process change without firing everyone.

